# POLL: How many participating in the Starbucks Kindle Day on June 6th?



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I _plan_ to go. (Going only if both my parents are OK and don't need me; Dad in hospital now).

Main reason I am going: because my family is sick to death of me talking about my Kindle. Now I'll have K newbies to talk with.

*Though I must say that *Dunkin Donuts* is way more popular in these parts than Starbucks; about appx. 15 to 1. Starbucks should offer us a promo (like a free kindlebook; for bringing in business...lol.)


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't stand Starbucks so I gotta say a very loud NO.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I was going to but I think now I won't be. I wonder if anybody in Canada will actually be doing such a thing.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2009)

Only Starbucks I know near me is in a Barnes and Noble.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll be at the Starbucks at 1080 Forest Avenue, Portland, Maine, USA if anyone wants to join me!

L


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

The closest Starbuck's is almost an hour from here.  I'm not a huge Starbuck's fan at all so I'm going to a great new coffee shop about 15 min from home.  Those of you who don't have a Starbuck's or don't like Starbuck's.... find a koffee shop you do like and still join us.  Take your Kindle and a laptop if you can and meet in the KB chat.  And, if you don't like coffee shops at all..... how about the nearest Dairy Queen/ice cream shop.  Kindlers are a creative/resourceful bunch!!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I've seen two or three people on here from Saint Louis besides myself (are there more?). Don't know if anyone is interested in meeting at one of the Starbucks. There's a Starbucks on South Kingshighway at Chippewa and one on Watson (right at the bifurcation of Chippewa and Watson). I'm up for it if anyone wants to show up. Just give me a time.

EDIT NOTE: If Starbuck's doesn't work, I'm up for any place that's good for you. There is a Bread Company right across from Starbucks on Watson and one in the Central West End. Can you tell what area of town I'm in? I'm actually on the Hill, but I can travel pretty much any where that works.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

There is a Panera's at Robinson Township near Pittsburgh if anyone wants to meet there.
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm not a Starbucks fan... there is a Dunkin Donuts 2 minutes from my house...oh well.  I'll pop in for a chai...just to glance around and see if there are any Kindles out and about.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll be at the Starbucks at 16th and Blake Streets in downtown Denver for the Starbucks Kindle Day.  I understand from Harvey that jwilker will be there, too. I look forward to meeting you!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I am still undecided, cuz I work nights (maybe the night before) or if I don't work the night before I'm going to a signing. Whether or not I have my car adds to my going. If I go I am going to a Starbucks towards the center of the city.

In Vegas I'll be at the Starbucks at the northeast corner of the intersection of Torrey Pines and Charleston. Its right across the street from the College of Southern Nevada and right next door to a Mccafe, if Starbucks isn't your thing. There's also a Denny's in the same shopping area.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll probably go to Panera's instead. Free wifi and yummy chocolate pastry.


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll be at the Starbucks on 183 and Lake Creek Parkway in Austin, TX.  Hope to see at least one Kindler besides myself, LOL.  Otherwise I'm considering taking my laptop to join the chat.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Am I missing something? I have not heard of Starbucks Kindle Day. There is a Starbucks near me I could go to. What is this about?


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I'd totally join in, but I don't have a Kindle yet! I also have work too though, so it wouldn't have worked out. I also reside in the St. Louis area.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I have to work, may try get on chat if we are not too busy

Lynn L

Anne - see here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8299.msg169296.html#msg169296


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Barring short-notice work, I'm in.    There are lots of SBX nearby but I'd probably go to the one on Frontier Road next to Springfield Mall.  Or maybe Panera's at Kingstowne.  If anyone else in the Northern Virginia area is doing this, I'm open to driving a bit further afield also.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

There is a Starbucks a couple blocks down the street from me and I would go but I'll be on my way out of town to go see Peter Tork in concert. Next time for sure!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Lynn said:


> I have to work, may try get on chat if we are not too busy
> 
> Lynn L
> 
> ...


Thanks Lynn now I know what is going on.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I would love to take part. I live in Queens I am not sure how many people would know about this and be there. I will be at the Starbucks at 3144 Steinway Street Astoria NY.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

It sounds like fun but my vacation starts Thursday. I plan to be splashing around at the beach with the kiddos.


----------



## jimp1947 (May 7, 2009)

I'm interested in you undecideds. Is it because you are not so enchanted with the Kindle or for other reasons? I think this is a great opportunity to push a new technology that will help preserved natural resources in the form of trees. We need them much more for their environmental benefits!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

Anyone planning on going to the Starbucks in Wayland MA at the corner of Rtes 30 and 126?  Hope to see you there.


----------



## KindTrish (May 25, 2009)

I am going to try.  The nearest one is about an hour South of here, but is also where the closest Best Buy is located.  I will be combining a trip.  It is the Starbucks in Wausau, WI


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have one going to meet me at the yucky coffee shop close to us, so I don't need to sit on the kurb with my kindle and koffee!  Put a couple of posters up for this place, hope a few folks from around here will show up.  I "know" of at least 10 kindles in my area but have only seen one (to help her out).


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Now I wish they'd move it to the next week so that all the DX's can be viewed.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I did not see any listings for Tucson, Arizona in the two threads here or the one at Amazon. If there is a meeting in Tucson, I would love to hear about it. (EDIT: Primarily as I would love to see a KK.)

Otherwise, since it is the first Saturday of the month, I will be at Dao's Tai Pan restaurant, http://www.cacdao.com/, instead for the June meeting of the Tucson Origami Club from 10:00 a.m. to 11:30 a.m. I will be drinking a mango boba instead of coffee and eating vegetable fried rice instead of pastries. I wonder which is better for the waistline? 

Anna


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Boba is good for the soul...? Good enought excuse. I mean it has mango.. lol


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> Boba is good for the soul...? Good enought excuse. I mean it has mango.. lol


Definitely. I think the tea version is also called Bubble Tea. It has dark tapioca pearls in it. The mango boba is a mango smoothie with tapioca pearls. Yum!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I am a fan of Coconut Boba or the original regular milk tea boba. yum.

on topic: sadly I may not get to partake in the event. I may have job training...I shall see soon. Hopefully tomorrow I get definite times


----------



## RJC5XTC (May 8, 2009)

As I don't drink coffee, I would go and talk kindles, but have to say no for this one.

Robert


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

RJC5XTC said:


> As I don't drink coffee, I would go and talk kindles, but have to say no for this one.
> 
> Robert


Robert, not every one will be drinking koffee. Where are you from, perhaps there will be another meet in your area soon.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't drink coffee but would go to a Starbucks on 6/6 if I knew fellow kindlers would be at one in the Phoenix area.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Cowgirl - pick one and post it here and who knows someone may show up.  Also see if you can copy Harvey's poster and put it in that particular Starbucks.

Good luck


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm undecided. I'm hoping we'll be headed to the beach by then, but this all depends on how much alcoholic beverages are consumed friday night. lol.

us darn 20-somethings with our make-out parties and drinking... lol

My boyfriend's best friend is actually coming in to town friday from Michigan (we're down in NC) so we plan on going out to Carolina Beach and camping out into Sunday.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm going to try this...10 am on Sat, right?  We have a baseball tourney this weekend, but assuming we are not playing, I will be trying to find a starbucks or a panera (harder than it would seem in KC, MO).  I'll be out at Fountain Bluff baseball fields on Sat...the nearest area would probably be Liberty...thinking out loud, there is a starbucks in Liberty...anyone else going to be around Liberty, MO on Sat.?  Just a shot in the dark...


----------



## crueltobekindle (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll be in the little Starbucks at 1825 I St NW # 2, Washington, DC‎.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm not. I have other things to do on a Saturday then go to Starbucks. 1) I don't like Starbucks. I never really bought into the hype. I go then when my Aunt sends me a gift card or when the people I am with want to go. 2) Starbucks has lousy tea. It is all bagged and a brand I don't care for. 

I'll go to the gym, chill in the back yard reading, and play me some softball.

ETA: Sorry that came off to harsh and it shouldn't have.


----------



## crueltobekindle (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't think anyone wants to push the Kindle on anyone... it's just a fun little thing to do. I wouldn't mind meeting and chatting with a fellow Kindle owner, or some one interested in seeing one.



ProfCrash said:


> I'm not. I have other things to do on a Saturday then go to Starbucks. 1) I don't like Starbucks. I never really bought into the hype. I go then when my Aunt sends me a gift card or when the people I am with want to go. 2) Starbucks has lousy tea. It is all bagged and a brand I don't care for.
> 
> I'll go to the gym, chill in the back yard reading, and play me some softball.
> 
> Mainly, I don't feel the need to push my Kindle on folks. People see me out and about with it. It is in the news frequently enough. I guess I am just not dedicated enough.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh and Starbucks is now sponsoring Morning Joe and Joe Scarborough (sp) on MSNBC. I really don't like that show or him in particular so I feel the need to avoid it's branded sponsor.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

crueltobekindle said:


> I don't think anyone wants to push the Kindle on anyone... it's just a fun little thing to do. I wouldn't mind meeting and chatting with a fellow Kindle owner, or some one interested in seeing one.


I agree no one is trying to push the kindle on anyone. It would be fun to meet a fellow kindle owner. No one has to do this if they do not want too.


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 2, 2009)

Starbucks and Kindle go together like Abbott and Costello.  Of course I'll be there...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Should we have held it at Borders?...lol.  Imagine people flocking to a bookstore and whipping out their Kindles...especially when Borders sells the Sony ereader...rotflmao!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

sjc said:


> Should we have held it at Borders?...lol. Imagine people flocking to a bookstore and whipping out their Kindles...especially when Borders sells the Sony ereader...rotflmao!!


LOL I do not think Borders would like that.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

My in-laws are coming in on Saturday morning, so I don't think I'm going to make it this time


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I already have several things scheduled for that day, so I don't think that I'll be going. I would like to see another Kindle "in the wild", but I just don't know if I'll have the time. I also seriously wonder if there would be anyone else at my local Starbucks.


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

I have volunteered to help with a fund raising rummage sale so I won't be able to go this time either.  I live in a very small suburban area but there is a Starbucks and I would like to try for the next one.  I hope this is more than an annual thing, say maybe a monthly thing??


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I intend to be at the Starbucks in Robinson Crossing, Norman, Oklahoma.
Any other Okies around?  

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a niece that I asked to go to Starbucks with me (she has a kindle and is the only other one that I have ever seen) but she is busy on Saturday.  I will probably stay home and do the chat.  Just might decide at the last minute to go to Starbucks and see if there are any kindles there.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2009)

No, I got an invitation to fill out a golf foursome with some old friends, so I decided to do that.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I'll be there


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Boy, if my in-laws were coming I'd be sure to find a Starbucks, if nothing more than changing the name of our little coffee shop to Starbucks for an hour or so  

Maybe there will be another kindle and koffee in August when they are planning on coming and I can ESCAPE


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm not sure - I work 2nd shift, and usually don't get going that early in the morning. Is anyone going to the Starbucks in North Hanover, PA or South Hanover, PA?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone from the Little Rock area participating?


----------



## WellAdjusted (Jun 4, 2009)

I won't. We don't have a Starbucks in my area.


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

My mom and I are going if I can get her up.  She is having a bout of Kindlitis and staying up until 4a reading9see lock up the Kindle thread).  We are planning to go to Starbucks on Crenshaw and Sepulveda in Torrance, CA.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

No Starbucks here guys.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't have a starbucks here either, but going to a local coffee shop, already have one other saying they are coming.  Never know who will show up


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

I plan to go to one of the Starbucks in Annapolis.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I want to go, but I'm pretty sure I'd be the only one there. That's why I'm undecided. If I'm out and about, I'll go.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju if I knew of one person going I would probably go too.  Hope you have fun and meet some others.  My niece is having a tree delivered sometime tomorrow so she wants to be at home.  She did say if she can work it in she will call me.

Someone here said they were going in Liberty, Missouri.  Wish I could be there as I have a nephew and his kids families in Liberty.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Ok, I am lost... what exactly are we talking about


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Koffee and Kindle day tomorrow at Starbucks.


----------



## KindTrish (May 25, 2009)

Change in plans - going to Starbucks in Plover, WI


----------



## MichaelS (May 22, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Ok, I am lost... what exactly are we talking about


Oh, sorry, I guess I don't spend enough time on these threads... there's sooo many. What exactly is Koffee & Kindle Day? Looks like I am not the only one confused. I only get time on weekends.


----------



## MichaelS (May 22, 2009)

I guess it's another girl thing huh?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It's a nationwide meet-up, a bit of an experiment actually, where people with Kindles will meet at local Starbucks at 10:00am local time, this Saturday (tomorrow).

I'll be at my local Starbucks at Holly & Railroad in Bellingham. Best case, I'll meet up with some other Kindle owners and talk Kindle. Worst case, I'll spend an hour at Starbucks reading my Kindle.

Here are our blog posts about it:

http://www.kboards.com/blog/2009/05/save-the-date-national-kindle-koffee-day-june-6/

http://www.kboards.com/blog/2009/05/kindle-meet-up-day-posters-can-go-up-now/


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Dori said:


> Someone here said they were going in Liberty, Missouri. Wish I could be there as I have a nephew and his kids families in Liberty.


That was me and Egh34 and I think there might be at least a couple of others near KC...yay for folks in Liberty!!! When you visit, you'll have to let us know and we can meet at the starbucks!


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

I'd love to, but I'm going to the park ... two ladies took me up on my offer to "see a Kindle" on the Amazon boards! I'm super excited to show off my (still nameless) K2!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I donot think I am going to be able to make it. I am not moving too fast this morning. I may just stay here and take part in the chat. If there still is a chat.


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

I went to a Starbucks in Annapolis, but sadly the only Kindler there - oh well - better luck next year.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

But you were ready!  That's what counts.  Maybe we can do more publicity next year.

Hopefully Dori will find her good-looking guy reading the DTB and convert him by then.  Know where she will be the next few Saturdays


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I should have made the effort to download a poster and take it there.  I looked on their bulletin board right away and there was no poster.  Just what I needed another new expensive habit - Starbucks.


----------

